# Low-tack adhesive vinyl for walls?



## sliq (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and wondered if any of you know where I can purchase low-tack adhesive vinyl to use on my Roland GX-24 on a roll?

I'm going to be getting in to indoor wall decals/sayings and need a vinyl that has an adhesive back, but is removable so it will not damage the drywall or remove paint when removed at a later time, BUT, will stay in place until removed.

Any ideas? Am I looking in the right place?
I think it might be called "pressure sensitive sign vinyl", but not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I just got a sample of avery wall graphic vinyl. It's the printable kind- not sure of the product number. It's removable fathead type product. If you're doing text, I dont know how you would remove and then reposition individual type.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Oracal 631....matte, removable adhesive. 

your friendly neighborhood sign supplies wholesaler has it or will order it for you.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Just use cheep Avery A6 

You can get it off with a heat gun/ blow dryer without damaging the paint.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I use the oracal 631. comes right off and leaves no residue.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

absolutely that's what I use.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oracal also makes a specific masking for the 631. You may look into that if you have problems getting the 631 to release from the mask.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

try this stuff Photo Tex Group Inc. its awesome, its just like the fathead material and you can print it with any inkjet printer. i wrote them and they sent me a sample roll to play with.its kinda tuf to get your colors correct,but once you do you will be very pleased with the results.let me know how you make out.


----------



## sliq (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks.
I'm looking for a vinyl to cut on my Roland GX-24 cutter, so I don't need to print on the material. Just cut it.
I would be using the material for sayings on walls like you'd find at http://secure.wonderfulgraffiti.com/products/view/15 and it would need to stay in place for years, but still peel off with your finger nails w/out damaging the drywall or paint and leave no residue.

I did contact a distributor I found on Oracal's website and they sent me an email saying that the 631 is a permanent vinyl and will damage the wall and paint if removed. So, I'm confused if this is the product I need.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had 631 on my wall for 6 months and pulled it off without any problems or residue left behind. Not disputing the company, just saying what I experienced.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

ok,now i understand what you need, i dont think the phototex is the product you need then. hmmmm. im not sure what you can use...sorry i couldnt be of more help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sliq said:


> I did contact a distributor I found on Oracal's website and they sent me an email saying that the 631 is a permanent vinyl and will damage the wall and paint if removed. So, I'm confused if this is the product I need.


He's mistaken. Oracal's own website states the 631 is removable vinyl.


----------



## theiss2200 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know this is a very old post. I am going to be doing the same thing, is the Orcal 631 restickable also? or once it is off it is done?


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

No not reusable.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

everyone - removable is not necessarily reusuable. The options I know of are mainly print/cut. I guess the demand is not their for single color. I do believe it is low enough pricewise to make it use once and toss and if you relocate prior to squeeging you ok on a few placements.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> everyone - removable is not necessarily reusuable. The options I know of are mainly print/cut. I guess the demand is not their for single color. I do believe it is low enough pricewise to make it use once and toss and if you relocate prior to squeeging you ok on a few placements.


Google Oracal 631 Removable Viny for wall graphics and you will find a list of companies that sell it in a bunch of different colors. This is what is being use for applying the saying to walls. Good Luck


----------

